# Where find center console like this?



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Looking for a center console kit like this one - the space for a seat on the front of console would be nice, just don't see any kits for sale like that.

Likewise if anyone knows any great console setups for smaller skiff's I'd like to hear about them.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

If you live near Ft. Pierce,FL there's a place called Marine Connection Liquidators which has quite a few center consoles sitting in their yard. They might have one similar to this. They're very proud of all of their inventory.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Was going to suggest Marine Connection Liquidators as well. They buy parts wholesale from discontinued models/builders. There are similar businesses around if you're not in Ft. Pierce/S. FL or you could search for boat salvage operations.

Boat Outfitters has a few styles or they can build custom. Their prices aren't cheap, either.
https://www.boatoutfitters.com/rough-water-center-console-23x22


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

There's a similar place in St. Pete but I can't think of the name. They have salvage parts and new take offs.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Okay, thanks guys - didn't even think about marine salvage, but will have to check that out for sure.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Your other shot would be to look around for small boat builders... sometimes an outfit just starting out will build just about anything you want - but you'll be paying for it...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Who was the builder of that boat...call them.

As Lemay said there are lots of builders who will sell pieces.

Carolina skiff has one just like that on their customization page.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

There were a few used ones on Craigslist this past weekend Ebay has some as well , blanks to finished


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

^^^. Door #3


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

https://www.marinefiberglassdirect.com/collections/center-consoles

try them never seen or worked with them


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

https://www.marinefiberglassdirect.com/collections/center-consoles

try them never seen or worked with them


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

https://www.marinefiberglassdirect.com/collections/center-consoles

try them never seen or worked with them


----------

